

EFF Tool Offers New Free Protection Against 'Firesheep' - FSecurePal
https://www.eff.org/press/archives/2010/11/23

======
deutronium
I just started using this recently and found it to be a nice little tool, it
forces a number of websites to use HTTPS by default, such as Google, Wikipedia
etc.

You can also dump your own rules in
~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/HTTPSEverywhereUserRules

